# soft mouth question??



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

hi there, i have a six mounth old yellow lab. she loves to play fetch at home with her dumby that is completly coved in feathers. she'll play tell her feet wont carry her anymore. i've had three other dogs that have all been more hard mouthed, while this dog is very soft mouthed. she does everything good when at home, with dumby or actual dead bird. but when in the marsh she wont bring it back like at home, she'll drag it back by its wing, foot., or beek.

is this just an age thing or is there something i can do?? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance Berettaboy


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's probably an age thing. Pups will play like that and hold things they're uncertain of by the fringe. Thats why all my Puppy bumpers have NO strings. It makes them grab the whole thing. 

That being said here's my suggestion. Using a live duck or bird of any kind really, cripple the bird so it cant fly away but is still VERY much alive and kicking. Send her on the retrieve and let her figure out that holding a lively cripple by the fringe feathers aint gonna get it done. Soon I think, she'll be a lot more aggressive about grabbing the whole bird so it can't get away and that should carry over to a stone dead one.

Good luck,

Tex


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks tex.
yes ive done this in a way, for that i have knocked down 3 or 4 birds in the phrag so that there still really alive, she has an awsome nose and finds them everytime. when this happens she just pins it down and wont really bring it back.
i dont know, hopefully its just an age thing.
thanks for the advise, i'll keep working with her on that type of stuff!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The only other alternative is to force fetch break her.

Some guys do this regardless to make retrieving a "command" rather than something they just enjoy doing. I think to be a well rounded gun dog the retrieve should be something they MUST do without reservation or pause. Some dogs have this built right in and it's never a problem, others have to be broke. (my sons setter) Your dog is young and it sounds like she's enjoying herself so I'd wait a while and see if she outgrows it. I also believe you should wait until a dog has some age and maturity before starting the force fetch.


----------



## id hntr (Oct 31, 2008)

I fully agree. Let her mature a little more. As long as she is bringing them in for now. Age will help and then possibly force fetch her after the season.


----------

